# [Conseil] Achat de portable

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'ai vu 2 portables à mon goût et j'aimerais savoir ce que vous en pensez ?

http://www.toshiba.ca/web/product.grp?lg=en&section=1&group=1&product=5611&part=6099#spectop

http://www.toshiba.ca/web/product.grp?lg=en&section=1&group=1&product=5611&part=6099#spectop

http://www.staples.ca/FRA/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?webid=674746&AffixedCode=WW

Le A100-VA7 et le A100-VA9.

Le A100-VA7 est à 1100$ et l'autre à 1500$

Le A100-VA9 a un meilleur processeur en tout cas.

Ils ont un ICH7 et une carte réseau intel 100 PRO et une IPW3945 ou 3845 ...bref c'est du intel.

Ensuite j'ai un sac à dos Targus Voyager avec un kit assez hot pour le dos et il prend un portable de 17' max.

http://www.targus.com/ca/product_details.asp?sku=TSB045CA

Aussi une souris

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/143&cl=ca,fr

ou

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/148&cl=ca,fr

Vous en pensez quoi ?

Merci   :Laughing: 

Ça va être mon premier portable...alors je veux pas me faire avoir  :Smile: 

Enfin, je peux avoir la garantie 3ans sur le portable au complet.

----------

## d2_racing

Je recherche un portable qui va fonctionner avec Gentoo et ça va être pour travailler sur le portable..alors les jeux. c'est pas mon but premier.

----------

## d2_racing

Et pour le wifi ? Est-ce qu'il y a un bon wiki pour ça, car je connais rien au wifi  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Il me semble que c'est pris en charge le wifi. cf. http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/

De toute manière tu joues la carte de la compatibilité avec du 100% Intel. Et surtout l'autonomie. (à ce sujet: tentes de savoir si tu peux avoir une batterie avec plus de cellules. c-a-d 9 voir 12)

----------

## polytan

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de rédiger un howto pour les toshiba A100 sur fr.gentoo-wiki.com (pub inside  :Smile:  )

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/Hardware_Toshiba_Satellite_Pro_A100

Ce portable a des caractéristiques intéressantes, mais comme tu l'as dit, c'est du tout Intel.

Le mien n'a pas du core 2 duo, mais un core duo (je ne suis qu'en 32bits)

Gentoo s'installe sans trop de soucis, il ne faut pas se tromper pour le noyau et le sata.

Pour ce qui est du wifi, ben ..., c'est le point noir, à mon sens en tout cas. Même si cela marche, je déteste le coté driver+firmware binaire+daemon binaire en root.

Il sont en train de corriger cela avec le driver iwlwifi qui n'utilisera plus qu'un driver+firmware binaire. Moins moche diront certains.

Avec un laptop-mode qui fait bien sont boulot, j'atteint les 4h d'autonomie, un peu moins avec le wifi.

On peut avoir les consoles textes en 1280x800, c'est agréables, la 3D est fonctionnelle (ca reste du intel, largement assez pour compiz qui marche très bien, mais pour le jeux, ben ..., c'est un portable centrino quoi  :Smile:  ).

Le suspend2 marche très bien aussi, autant en ram que sur le disque. (ca c'est sympa).

Pour ce qui est d'un proco plus puissant...Pour ce que j'en fais (compilation, net, OOo, des petits jeux) mon core duo à 1.67GHz est suffisant.

Après ça dépend ce que tu veux faire : un portable nomade (un gros proco baisse l'autonomie) ou un transportable (un gros proco peut être bien, vu que l'autonomie est moins importante).

Si tu as d'autres questions ...

PS : oui, oui, je finirai rapidement le Howto.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour les infos, je vais regarder avec attention ton wiki  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Tu devrais donner le nom des modules que tu as activés pour le hardware ou carrément mettre un .config en exemple, car ça semble assez facile de configurer ce portable, par contre si le tient fonctionne nickel, pourquoi pas partager ton expérience  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je te conseil aussi de lister ton /etc/make.conf, et ton fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf, alors comme ça, c'est vraiment nickel  :Smile: 

Tu roules en 32 bits ou en 64 bits ?

----------

## polytan

C'est en CONSTRUCTION  :Very Happy: 

Oui, je sais, je suis une grosse feignasse. Bon, et puis en plus je n'ai pas non plus le portable sous la main lorsque je rédige le HOWTO sur [url]fr.gentoo-wiki.com[/url], donc ca n'aide pas non plus :/

Ok, je vais voir ce que je peux faire.

Je dois encore renseigner toutes les cases, surtout pour le splashutils, j'en ai pas mal chié (je crois que j'avais un bug qui s'est résolu sans que je comprenne pourquoi (ni les dev sur bugzilla) ...)

Il te faut quoi en particulier ?

----------

## polytan

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Tu roules en 32 bits ou en 64 bits ?

 

Les "Core Duo" (et pas "Core 2 Duo") ont deux coeurs mais sont 32 bits

----------

## kwenspc

Et il y a la dénomination des cpu qui permet de différencier ceux pompant le plus de jus: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     - Le «T» signifiant un TDP de 25 à 49 watts
> 
>     - Le «L» signifiant un TDP de 15 à 24 watts
> ...

 

----------

## polytan

Suis-je le seul Ã  ne pas bien voir les caractÃ¨res non ASCII dans ce topic (et uniquement celui-ci en fait :/)

EDIT : en fait, j'ai parfois des bugs d'affichage dans mon firefox :/ je ne comprends pas pourquoi ... Plugin RSS/Fedd SAGE ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Suis-je le seul ï¿½ ne pas bien voir les caractï¿½res non ASCII dans ce topic (et uniquement celui-ci en fait :/)
> 
> EDIT : en fait, j'ai parfois des bugs d'affichage dans mon firefox :/ je ne comprends pas pourquoi ... Plugin RSS/Fedd SAGE ?

 

Le seuls caractères qui s'affichent mal pour moi sont les tiens. (et seulement ce dernier post que tu viens de faire)

----------

## nemo13

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Et pour le wifi ? Est-ce qu'il y a un bon wiki pour ça, car je connais rien au wifi 

 

Bonjour,

ce n'est pas un bon tuto ni un bon wiki, mais ça peut aider

Cordialement : jlp

----------

## polytan

C'est assez bête pour le wifi, juste 

```
emerge ipw3945
```

et dans /etc/conf.d/local.start :

```
modprobe ipw3945
```

je le met dans local.start et pas dans autoload.modules.d car il y a un soucis avec le daemon binaire

----------

## d2_racing

Celui que je pense acheter, il vient avec Vista, alors je pensais faire un resize de partitionn et installer Gentoo dessus.

De plus, j'ai su qu'il y a une partition de 9 Gig qui contient un Ghost de la machine..alors je vais la garder au cas.

Je pense utiliser Acronis Disk Director 10 pour faire les manipulations.

Quelqu'un a une réserve à propos de ça ?

----------

## polytan

gparted marche bien.

Il faut juste un livecd avec.

Peut etre que le livecd gentoo l'a.

----------

## polytan

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *polytan wrote:*   Suis-je le seul ï¿½ ne pas bien voir les caractï¿½res non ASCII dans ce topic (et uniquement celui-ci en fait :/)
> 
> EDIT : en fait, j'ai parfois des bugs d'affichage dans mon firefox :/ je ne comprends pas pourquoi ... Plugin RSS/Fedd SAGE ? 
> 
> Le seuls caractères qui s'affichent mal pour moi sont les tiens. (et seulement ce dernier post que tu viens de faire)

 

J'ai trouvé d'où ca semble venir (histoire de clore la discussion)  :Wink:  :

lorsque je suis dans googlemail, 

    si je fais un clic simple sur un lien vers forums.gentoo.org, problème de charset,

    si je fais un clic double (ou plutot un clic molette), ca ouvre un nouvel onglet également, mais pas de pb de charset :/

saleté de google !

Bonne journée  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, j'ai vu ceci sur le net et à 1400$ ça semble être un deal : http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3749&review=Lenovo+N200

Est-ce que quelqu'un a ce portable et qui roule sous Gentoo ?

----------

## kwenspc

Sympa en effet, pour le prix.

Cependant: Intel Wireless 4965AGN c'est pas une peu super récent ça? Il semble (d'après ce que j'ai compris en diagonale de loin très rapidement...) que ce soit compatible avec les drivers intel ipw3945.

Sinon, côté autonomie faut pas t'attendre à tenir la durée. Il parle d'un peu plus de 3h avec la batterie 9cellules... ça pompe la CG nvidia  :Razz: 

----------

## polytan

Il a l'air sympa, effectivement.

----------

## Temet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sympa en effet, pour le prix.
> 
> Cependant: Intel Wireless 4965AGN c'est pas une peu super récent ça? Il semble (d'après ce que j'ai compris en diagonale de loin très rapidement...) que ce soit compatible avec les drivers intel ipw3945.
> 
> Sinon, côté autonomie faut pas t'attendre à tenir la durée. Il parle d'un peu plus de 3h avec la batterie 9cellules... ça pompe la CG nvidia 

 

C'est aussi ce que tu m'avais dit pour la carte NVidia l'année dernière et je t'annonce gaiement que ce n'est plus vrai du tout! ^^

Avec ma 6 cellules, je tiens fastoche les 3 heures en utilisation basique (pas de compilation quoi ^^).

----------

## d2_racing

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sympa en effet, pour le prix.
> 
> Cependant: Intel Wireless 4965AGN c'est pas une peu super récent ça? Il semble (d'après ce que j'ai compris en diagonale de loin très rapidement...) que ce soit compatible avec les drivers intel ipw3945.
> 
> 

 

J'aimerais bien trouver de l'info là-dessus, car si j'ai un laptop je veux que le wifi fonctionne sous Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

S'il marche sous une distri, il marchera sous une autre. C'est juste une question de driver.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Temet wrote:*   

> S'il marche sous une distri, il marchera sous une autre. C'est juste une question de driver.

 

chose que peu de monde comprend  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est aussi ce que tu m'avais dit pour la carte NVidia l'année dernière et je t'annonce gaiement que ce n'est plus vrai du tout! ^^
> 
> Avec ma 6 cellules, je tiens fastoche les 3 heures en utilisation basique (pas de compilation quoi ^^).

 

3h? tu sors!

Avec une 6 cellules sur une CG Intel tu tiens + de 6h!   :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   
> 
> C'est aussi ce que tu m'avais dit pour la carte NVidia l'année dernière et je t'annonce gaiement que ce n'est plus vrai du tout! ^^
> 
> Avec ma 6 cellules, je tiens fastoche les 3 heures en utilisation basique (pas de compilation quoi ^^). 
> ...

 

*private joke* mvouais... çà, ça dépend de l'age de ladite batterie   :Mr. Green: 

------------------><)))°>----------------  :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## d2_racing

Vous pensez quoi de cette machine ?

Inspiron 1520   

Processeur Intel® Core 2 Duo T7500 (4Mo cache/2,2GHz/800Mhz bus frontal) [Included in Price] 

Système d'exploitation   

Windows Vista Édition Familiale Premium authentique [Included in Price] 

Couleur noire de jais au fini mat [Included in Price] 

Écran ACL large XGA de 15,4 po avec technologie TrueLife [Included in Price] 

Écran ACL large UltraSharp SXGA+ de 15,4 po avec technologie TrueLife [ajouter 100$ ou 3$/mois1] 

Écran ACL large UltraSharp XGA+ de 15,4 po avec technologie TrueLife [ajouter 50$ ou 2$/mois1] 

Webcaméra intégrée de 2 Mpix [Included in Price] 

Mémoire bicanale SDRAM partagée DDR2 667MHz de 2Go, 2 DIMMs [Included in Price] 

Disque dur SATA de 160Go à 7200 t/min [Included in Price] 

nVidia® GeForce Go 8600M GT TurboCache avec mémoire de 256Mo [Included in Price] 

Graveur CD/DVD 8X (DVD+/-RW) avec capacité d'enregistrement DVD+R à double couche [Included in Price] 

Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 7.08, français [Included in Price] 

Stockage de sauvegarde Datasafe en ligne de 3 Go (inclus dans le prix) ajouter 0$ 

Pas de suite de productivité, Microsoft Works 8 inclus (ne contient pas MS Word) [Included in Price] 

Sans fil interne Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 [Included in Price] 

Logiciels de sécurité    

Norton Internet Security 2007, essai de 30 jours [Included in Price] 

3 ans service sur place jour ouvrable suivant avec CompleteCare et soutien technique [Included in Price] 

Stockage de sauvegarde Datasafe en ligne de 3 Go (inclus dans le prix) [Included in Price] 

Batterie principale au Lithium Ion à 9 cellules, capacité de 85 WHr [Included in Price] 

Son 2.1 intégré [Included in Price] 

Bluetooth sans fil Dell 355 interne (2.0 + taux de données amélioré) [80$ ou 2$/mois1] 

TOTAL 2138$

Au fait, est-ce que c'est vrai que DELL donnent tous les CDs...genre je vais avoir un vrai CD de Vista et je vais pouvoir formatter mon ordi comme je veux ?

J'ai trouvé un magasin à Québec... donc j'ai pas besoin de l'acheter sur le net.

Est-ce que c'est fiable un DELL...

Aussi, avez-vous remarqué, c'est la série T7 et on peut encore choisir un IPW3945...partout sur le net, quand c'est la nouvelle plateforme c'est tout le temps le nouveau chip ABGN de Intel.

----------

## d2_racing

Aussi, un HDD à 7200 RPM...je savais même pas qu'on pouvait faire ça ailleur que chez Alienware...

----------

## polytan

Qui marche sous une distrib marche sur une autre ... oui (quoique)

Par contre, qui ne marche pas sur une mais sur l'autre, oui. (genre suspend2 sur une machine avec ubuntu a  cause du driver i810 sous ubuntu qui chie et qui marche sous gentoo...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que c'est fiable un DELL...
> 
> 

 

C'est relatif. tout dépend du modèle. Mon Inspiron 5100 va sur ses 4 ans (pour bientôt) et il tourne au poil. (j'ai mis à jour la ram et le dd depuis mais juste pour le booster, les pièces d'origine fonctionnent toujours)

Mais par exemple les Inspiron 9100 première série souffraient d'un défaut sur les LCD, ce qui fait qu'après 1 an et demi paf ça claquait. (le film-néon là, je sais pas comment on appelle ça).

Tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu en as aussi. La batterie par exemple (ça vaut pour tous les portables ça) si tu es en train de travailler sur secteur: vires là du laptop. Ça la bousille. Après le mien dès lors qu'il a eu 1 an et que la garantie était passée je l'ai démonté (et je le fais réguilèrement) pour le dépoussiéré: ventilo, grille de radiateur, clavier etc...

Résultat: il tourne impec, la batterie tiens encore 3h30 contre 4h30 à l'origine etc...

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai trouvé un laptop assez hot chez LENOVO :

http://www-131.ibm.com/content/home/store_LNV_PublicCanada/fr_CA/notebooks/thinkpad/index.html

Cliquez sur Thinkpad T 

Cliquez sur voir tous les modèles de Thinkpad T

Cliquez sur Sélection TopSeller

Cliquer sur Thinkpad T

Serial : 646557F

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------

## Temet

Ben, ça dépend si on prend le taux de change officiel ou officieux (1$ = 1€ car les européens aiment se faire enculer) ... mais s'il coutait 1300 euros, je dirais direct non... on trouve la même chose à 1000 euros.

Faut dire ce qui est, bien que ce ne soit pas primordial ... ils sont über moches les levono o_O'

PS: ou c'est du dollar Canadien? Ca vaut quoi ce truc?

----------

## kwenspc

Clair que le prix est nettement plus élevé que chez Dell par exemple (on a parfois un rapport de 1/2 pour Dell contre Lenovo...). Ceci dit, si vous voules comparez avec un "margl bouk prô" là le Lenovo est nettement moins cher pour une qualité materielle sinon égale, voir meilleure (carrément même). (oui ils ont aussi le coup du contrôle d'accélération pour éteindre le dd et tout chez lenovo).

Ah sinon le design c'est relatif je trouve, à moins que vous tombiez dans les travers de la "fashion victim" qui veut avant tout un sapin de noël, les Lenovo/IBM sont pensés pour être super-fonctionel et c'est ce qu'ils sont.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  PS: ou c'est du dollar Canadien? Ca vaut quoi ce truc?

 

C'est 1499$ canadien.

Et mon dollar vaut presque que 1$ us présentement...j'ai hâte que mon argent soit plus chère que la monaie de Bush  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bah en France, le dollar il n'a pas valu peanuts comme ça depuis ... que je suis en age de faire un taux de change ^^

----------

## widan

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, si vous voules comparez avec un "margl bouk prô" là le Lenovo est nettement moins cher pour une qualité materielle sinon égale, voir meilleure (carrément même).

 

Le design se paie... cher.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> oui ils ont aussi le coup du contrôle d'accélération pour éteindre le dd et tout chez lenovo

 

Ca semble se répandre sur les gammes professionnelles, j'ai un HP qui a aussi un accéléromètre (MDPS).

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ... qui veut avant tout un sapin de noël ...

 

Grâce (ou à cause de) ces gens, les constructeurs se sentent obligés de mettre des LEDs bleues ultra-lumineuses sur les portables, c'est une horreur si on doit travailler le soir tard avec peu de lumière dans la pièce.

----------

## d2_racing

Est-ce qu'on peut prier et dire que c'est un autre projet intel qui va fonctionner pour le driver 4965AGN ?

Le projet du 3945ABG  a été une réussite sur toute la ligne  :Smile: 

Il est dans un overlay de Gentoo : http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=downloads

----------

## d2_racing

Merde, je suis assez dans les pommes présentement...

Je sais que je veux un Thinkpad...c'est déjà beau, sauf que je sais pas quel choisir...

```

ThinkPad T - 766417F

Type de configuration :    Bloc-notes, PCI/PCI Express    

Système d'exploitation préchargé :    Genuine Windows Vista Ultimate

Type de processeur :    Intel® Core 2 Duo T7300 2000MHz

Mémoire :    2048MB

Capacité du disque :    160GB

Sous-système graphique :    nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M 128 MB

Généralités

N° de référence :    766417F

Description :    TP T61 2GHZ 2GO 160GO VUE FR

Durée et type de la garantie limitée :    3 ans pièces et main-d'oeuvre (batterie système : 1 an)

Logiciels

Système d'exploitation fourni :    Genuine Windows Vista Ultimate

Pilotes de périphériques et utilitaires :    Sun JRE, ThinkVantage Access Connections, ThinkVantage Client Security Solution, ThinkVantage Productivity Center, ThinkVantage Rescue and Recovery, ThinkVantage System Update, Norton Internet Security 2007 (OEM Edition) with 90 days of virus definition updates, PC-Doctor diagnostics

Applications de productivité :    Adobe Acrobat Reader, Diskeeper 9.0 Home Edition, Lotus Notes Stand-alone Client (license), Microsoft OneNote 2007, Picasa from Google

Applications préchargées :    Oui

Processeur

Processeur (UCT) :    Intel® Core 2 Duo T7300

Fréquence d'horloge du processeur :    2000MHz

Bus système :    800 MHz

Fabricant du processeur :    Intel

Type de BIOS :    Flash ROM

Mémoire

Mémoire vive (RAM) (standard/max.) :    2048MB/ 4096MB

Fréquence de la RAM :    667MHz

Alliage :    Or

Configuration RAM en option :    512:1024:2048MB SODIMM

Type de RAM :    PC2-5300 DDR2 SDRAM

Connecteurs RAM au total (libres) :    2 (0)

Disque dur

Taille de disque dur :    160GB

Contrôleur de disque dur :    Intel Turbo Memory 1GB

Type de disque dur :    Serial ATA

Temps d'accès moyen :    9 ms

Temps d'attente moyen :    4.17 ms

Taille de cache :    8 MB

Nbre de faces :    2

Délai rotationnel :    5400

Cadence de transfert en rafales :    100MBps

Cadence de transfert en mode soutenu (faible; élevée) :    23 MBps;MBps

Multimédia

Vitesse du lecteur de CD-ROM :    

Type d'interface :    EIDE

Temps d'accès moyen :    150 ms

Type de transport :    Side tray loading

Support inscriptible :    Oui

Unité amovible :    Oui

Vitesse du lecteur de DVD :    DVD Recordable (Dual Layer) 24X Max

Sous-système graphique

Jeu de puces graphique :    nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M

RAM vidéo (standard/max.) :    128 MB/ 128 MB

Définition max. (avec VRAM standard), sans entrelacement :    2048x1536 16777216 colors

Définition max. (avec VRAM max.), sans entrelacement :    2048x1536 16777216 colors

Nbre de couleurs (avec VRAM standard) :    16777216

Nbre de couleurs (avec VRAM max.) :    16777216

Interface du bus graphique :    PCI Express

Son

Marque et modèle du jeu de puces audio :    Intel High Definition Audio

Largeur de voie audio :    24

Haut-parleurs extérieurs :    2 (enceintes internes)

Nbre de haut-parleurs intégrés :    2

Puissance des haut-parleurs :    2 Watts

Communications

Fax-modem :    MWave 'Combo' Card,IBM PC Card

Vitesses du fax et du modem :    56 kbps données/14,4 kbps fax

Sans-fil

Type(s) de réseau sans fil:    Intel PRO/Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

Options d'extension

Autoconfigurabilité :    Oui

Ports d'extension :    Expansion Bus port (for Dock II/Mini Dock or Port Replicator II), External Display (VGA), External Microphone/Line-In, Headphone / Line out, IEEE 1394, RJ-11, RJ-45, 3 USB 2.0

Poids et dimensions

Poids :    2.45 Kgs

Poids-voyage :    2.24 Kgs

Hauteur :    27.6 mm

Largeur :    335.5

Profondeur :    237 mm

Température de fonctionnement (°C) (min.; max.) :    5, 35

Humidité relative (%) (min.; max.) :    8, 95

Réseau

Interface réseau :    Gigabit Ethernet- Integrated

Vitesse du réseau :    10Mbps,100Mbps,1000M

Dispositifs standards

Type du dispositif de pointage :    ThinkPad UltraNav

Type du clavier standard :    Full size

Haut de la page

```

1799$ canadien tout compris

Ou 

```

ThinkPad T - 646557F

Type de configuration :    Bloc-notes, PCI/PCI Express    

Système d'exploitation préchargé :    Genuine Windows Vista Business

Type de processeur :    Intel® Core 2 Duo T7100 1800MHz

Mémoire :    1024MB

Capacité du disque :    120GB

Sous-système graphique :    Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100

Généralités

N° de référence :    646557F

Description :    TP T61 1,8G 1G 120G VBE FR

Durée et type de la garantie limitée :    1 an pièces et main-d'oeuvre (batterie comprise)

Logiciels

Système d'exploitation fourni :    Genuine Windows Vista Business

Applications de productivité :    Microsoft OneNote 2007

Applications préchargées :    Oui

Processeur

Processeur (UCT) :    Intel® Core 2 Duo T7100

Fréquence d'horloge du processeur :    1800MHz

Bus système :    800 MHz

Fabricant du processeur :    Intel

Type de BIOS :    Flash ROM

Mémoire

Mémoire vive (RAM) (standard/max.) :    1024MB/ 4096MB

Fréquence de la RAM :    667MHz

Alliage :    Or

Configuration RAM en option :    512:1024:2048MB SODIMM

Type de RAM :    PC2-5300 DDR2 SDRAM

Connecteurs RAM au total (libres) :    2 SODIMM (1)

Disque dur

Taille de disque dur :    120GB

Contrôleur de disque dur :    Serial ATA

Type de disque dur :    Serial ATA

Temps d'accès moyen :    12 ms

Temps d'attente moyen :    4.17 ms

Taille de cache :    8 MB

Nbre de faces :    2

Délai rotationnel :    5400

Cadence de transfert en rafales :    150MBps

Multimédia

Vitesse du lecteur de CD-ROM :    

Type d'interface :    EIDE

Temps d'accès moyen :    150 ms

Type de transport :    Side tray loading

Support inscriptible :    Oui

Unité amovible :    Oui

Vitesse du lecteur de DVD :    DVD Recordable (Dual Layer) 24X Max

Sous-système graphique

Jeu de puces graphique :    Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100

RAM vidéo (standard/max.) :    --/ --

Type de RAM vidéo :    DVMT

Définition max. (avec VRAM standard), sans entrelacement :    2048x1536 16777216 colors

Définition max. (avec VRAM max.), sans entrelacement :    2048x1536 16777216 colors

Nbre de couleurs (avec VRAM standard) :    16777216

Nbre de couleurs (avec VRAM max.) :    16777216

Interface du bus graphique :    PCI Express

Son

Marque et modèle du jeu de puces audio :    Intel High Definition Audio

Largeur de voie audio :    24

Haut-parleurs extérieurs :    2 (enceintes internes)

Nbre de haut-parleurs intégrés :    2

Puissance des haut-parleurs :    2 Watts

Communications

Fax-modem :    ThinkCentre 56Kbps PCI v.90

Vitesses du fax et du modem :    56 kbps données/14,4 kbps fax

Sans-fil

Type(s) de réseau sans fil:    LAN

Norme(s) du sans-fil :    Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

Vitesse maximale sans fil:    11a:54Mbps, 11b:11Mbps, 11g:54Mbps

Antenne:    UltraConnect II

Description :    Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

Fréquence:    802.11:2.4 to 5 GHz

Options d'extension

Autoconfigurabilité :    Oui

Ports d'extension :    Expansion Bus port (for Dock II or Port Replicator II), External Display (VGA), External Microphone/Line-In, Headphone / Line out, IEEE 1394, RJ-11, RJ-45, 3 USB 2.0, 4-in-1 Multi-card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/XD)

Poids et dimensions

Poids :    2.67 Kgs

Poids-voyage :    2,58 Kgs

Hauteur :    29.7 mm

Largeur :    357.5

Profondeur :    255 mm

Température de fonctionnement (°C) (min.; max.) :    5, 35

Humidité relative (%) (min.; max.) :    8, 95

Réseau

Interface réseau :    Gigabit Ethernet- Integrated

Vitesse du réseau :    10Mbps,100Mbps,1000M

Dispositifs standards

Type du dispositif de pointage :    ThinkPad UltraNav

Type du clavier standard :    Full size

Haut de la page

```

1399$ + 70$ pour 1 gig de plus + 199$ pour la garantie 3 ans...

Donc, ça reviens au même...

Je fais quoi ?

Est-ce que le Turbo Memory va faire crasher Gentoo ?

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai pas encore vu de bench sur le net et ni des installations de Gentoo avec des T61...

Je sais pas quoi en pensez...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

Poses toi UNE seule question, rien qu'une: est ce que tu cherches avant tout à avoir une très bonne autonomie au détriment d'une carte graphique sur laquelle tu ne pourras pas jouer à quake4 (par exemple, mais tu pourras avoir beryl et tout si ça peut te consoler ^^)? 

(pour ma part je préfère jouer sur un fixe que sur un laptop, mais ce n'est peut-être pas ton avis.)

Si "oui" et bien prends le second que tu as listés: le  ThinkPad T - 646557F  c'est tout  :Wink: 

----------

## polytan

Regardes bien les config, une a du nVidia Quatro (sensé être une solution professionnelle pour la 3D) et l'autre à du intel.

Comme du juste avant, tout dépend de ce que tu veux en faire.

Il y a aussi un défférence au niveau du processseur. Je pense qu'avec une utilisation nomade, le *faible* proco est plus intéressant, mais tu n'auras pas de graphismes de la mort qui tue. Je ne connais pas cette carte intel, mais tu pourrais surement avoir un beryl plus que fonctionnel.

Si c'est plus pour un transportable ou une utilisation sur batterie occasionnelle, une bonne config de l'acpi et de la vitesse du proco et ca roule  :Smile:  ... mais je me répète  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Pour l'autonomie c'est du simple au double. 3h à 3h30 pour la première config et 6h à 6h30 pour la seconde.

----------

## polytan

Ah quand même ! 

je ne savais pas que ca pouvais tenir 6h ces bestioles là, surtout avec vista   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Et n'oublie d'activer Dynticks pour gagner encore quelques dizaines de minutes !  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Et n'oublie d'activer Dynticks pour gagner encore quelques dizaines de minutes ! 

 

Et PowerTop pour détecter ce qui bouffe de l'énergie (genre hal...)   :Cool: 

----------

## polytan

Effectivment, en regardant la sortie de powertop, j'ai gagné 40Min d'autonomie  :Smile: 

Comme quoi... irq balancing et je ne sais plus trop quelle option de merde !

----------

## d2_racing

Alors, selon vous je suis mieux avec  646557F.

Au fait, est-ce que quelqu'un connait le Intel Turbo Memory 1GB, je sais même pas si on peut booter avec une Gentoo avec ça.

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Alors, selon vous je suis mieux avec  646557F.
> 
> Au fait, est-ce que quelqu'un connait le Intel Turbo Memory 1GB, je sais même pas si on peut booter avec une Gentoo avec ça.

 

J'en sais rien, mais à mon avis c plus un truc contrôlé matériellement que via driver. Dans le doute: abstient toi  :Laughing: 

Sinon je serait toi je prendrais le 646557F oui. Mais parce qu'il colle à mes besoins, pas forcément les tiens...

----------

## d2_racing

Je ferais pas de jeu là-dessus, par contre le fait d'avoir une carte graphique qui me bouffe de la ram...que voulez-vous ça peut pas être parfait  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Vous pensez quoi de celui-ci :

```

ThinkPad T - 8744J2F 

Type de configuration :  Bloc-notes, PCI/PCI Express   

Système d'exploitation préchargé :  Genuine Windows Vista Business  

Type de processeur :  Intel® Core 2 Duo T7200 2000MHz  

Mémoire :  2048MB  

Capacité du disque :  100GB  

Sous-système graphique :  ATI Mobility FireGL V5250 256 MB  

Caractéristiques et avantages : 

ò Processeurs Core 2 Duo pour accélérer les performances du système dans un boîtier mince et léger

ò Réseau WWAN intégré assurant un accès réseau pratiquement en tout lieu et à toute heure

ò Access Connections 4.1 pour passer automatiquement d'un réseau à un autre

ò Technologie ThinkVantage Productivity Center pour tirer le maximum de votre ThinkPad

ò Fonction System Rejuvenation

ò Catégorie PC à fiabilité maximale

ò Cage de retournement pour protéger les composants internes essentiels

ò Unité de disque dur à montage antichoc et coussin d'air protégeant le blocnotes contre les chutes

ò Sécurité simplifiée

ò Lecteur d'empreintes digitales avec puce de sécurité pour un accès rapide, simple et sûr

ò Fonction Away Manager pour des balayages antivirus plus fréquents

ò Fonction Antidote Delivery Manager pour automatiser les mises à jour de sécurité

Généralités 

N° de référence :  8744J2F 

 

Description :  TP T60P 2G 2G 100G VBE FR 

 

Durée et type de la garantie limitée :  3 ans pièces et main-d'oeuvre (batterie système : 1 an) 

 

Logiciels 

Système d'exploitation fourni :  Genuine Windows Vista Business 

 

Pilotes de périphériques et utilitaires :  Symantec Client Security 3.0 (with 90 days of virus definitions), ThinkVantage Access Connections, ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software, ThinkVantage Productivity Center, ThinkVantage Rescue and Recovery, ThinkVantage System Update, PC Doctor diagnostics 

 

Applications de productivité :  Adobe Acrobat Reader, Diskeeper Lite from Diskeeper, Google Desktop, Google Toolbar, Lotus Notes Stand-alone Client (license), Lotus Smartsuite millennium edition (license), Picasa from Google 

 

Processeur 

Processeur (UCT) :  Intel® Core 2 Duo T7200 

 

Fréquence d'horloge du processeur :  2000MHz 

 

Bus système :  667 MHz 

 

Fabricant du processeur :  Intel 

 

Type de BIOS :  Flash ROM 

 

Mémoire 

Mémoire vive (RAM) (standard/max.) :  2048MB/ 3072MB 

 

Fréquence de la RAM :  667MHz 

 

Alliage :  Or 

 

Configuration RAM en option :  256:512:1024:2048MB SODIMM 

 

Type de RAM :  PC2-5300 DDR2 SDRAM 

 

Connecteurs RAM au total (libres) :  2 SODIMM (0) 

 

Disque dur 

Taille de disque dur :  100GB 

 

Contrôleur de disque dur :  Serial ATA 

 

Type de disque dur :  Serial ATA 

 

Temps d'accès moyen :  11 ms 

 

Temps d'attente moyen :  4.2 ms 

 

Taille de cache :  8 MB 

 

Nbre de faces :  2 

 

Délai rotationnel :  7200 

 

Multimédia 

Vitesse du lecteur de CD-ROM :  

 

Type d'interface :  EIDE 

 

Temps d'accès moyen :  150 ms 

 

Type de transport :  Side tray loading 

 

Support inscriptible :  Oui 

 

Unité amovible :  Oui 

 

Vitesse du lecteur de DVD :  DVD Recordable (Dual Layer) 24X Max 

 

Sous-système graphique 

Jeu de puces graphique :  ATI Mobility FireGL V5250 

 

RAM vidéo (standard/max.) :  256 MB/ 256 MB 

 

Type de RAM vidéo :  GDDR3 

 

Définition max. (avec VRAM standard), sans entrelacement :  2048x1536 16777216 colors 

 

Définition max. (avec VRAM max.), sans entrelacement :  2048x1536 16777216 colors 

 

Nbre de couleurs (avec VRAM standard) :  16777216 

 

Nbre de couleurs (avec VRAM max.) :  16777216 

 

Interface du bus graphique :  PCI Express 

 

Son 

Marque et modèle du jeu de puces audio :  Intel High Definition Audio 

 

Largeur de voie audio :  24 

 

Haut-parleurs extérieurs :  2 (enceintes internes) 

 

Nbre de haut-parleurs intégrés :  2 

 

Puissance des haut-parleurs :  2 Watts 

 

Communications 

Fax-modem :  56K V.92 designed modem 

 

Vitesses du fax et du modem :  56 kbps données/14,4 kbps fax 

 

Vitesse du port infrarouge :  4 Mbps 

 

Sans-fil 

Type(s) de réseau sans fil:  LAN, PAN 

 

Norme(s) du sans-fil :  Bluetooth, Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG 

 

Vitesse maximale sans fil:  11a:54Mbps, 11b:11Mbps, 11g:54Mbps, Bluetooth: 1Mbps 

 

Antenne:  Ultra Connect 

 

Description :  Bluetooth Wireless (1-05), Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (Mini-PCIe) 

 

Fréquence:  802.11:2.4 to 5 GHz, Bluetooth:2.4GHz 

 

Options d'extension 

Ports d'extension :  Headphone / Line out, RJ-11, RJ-45, 3 USB 2.0, External Microphone/Line-In, External Display (VGA), Expansion Bus port (for Dock II or Port Replicator II) 

 

Poids et dimensions 

Poids :  2.81 Kgs 

 

Poids-voyage :  2,59 Kgs 

 

Hauteur :  28.7 mm 

 

Largeur :  357.5 

 

Profondeur :  255 mm 

 

Température de fonctionnement (°C) (min.; max.) :  5, 35 

 

Humidité relative (%) (min.; max.) :  8, 95 

 

Réseau 

Interface réseau :  Gigabit Ethernet- Integrated 

 

Vitesse du réseau :  1000Mbps,100Mbps,10M 

 

Dispositifs standards 

Type du dispositif de pointage :  ThinkPad UltraNav 

 

Type du clavier standard :  Full size 

 
```

C'est quoi (Mini-PCIe)  ?

----------

## Temet

ATI -> poubelle

(de toute manière, ça n'existe plus ATI)

----------

## Zazbar

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> C'est quoi (Mini-PCIe)  ?

 

Mini-PCIe est equivalent a mini pci express ....

Ca correspond a du pci express mais pour portable .. (format mini quoi ...) 

A+

----------

## d2_racing

Donc pas de problème avec Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (Mini-PCIe) pour faire fonctionner Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Le driver IPW3945 va fonctionner #1 dans ce cas.

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens de dealer avec un vendeur et j'ai eu 150$ de rabais + un sac à dos Targus et une souris MX400 pour le même prix que celui affiché sur le net.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> ATI -> poubelle
> 
> (de toute manière, ça n'existe plus ATI)

 

Temet, pour les troll c'est par ici -> http://trevoke.ath.cx/nidatrolls/  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Est-ce que la ATI Mobility FireGL V5250 (256MB) est compatible avec le driver open source de ATI ?

----------

## polytan

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Je ferais pas de jeu là-dessus, par contre le fait d'avoir une carte graphique qui me bouffe de la ram...que voulez-vous ça peut pas être parfait 

 

Si tu parles de la machine avec le giga de ram, c'est largement assez !

(l'autre en a 2, non ?)

----------

